# Is a Trek Madone 5.2 the right geometry for an endurance rider?



## DannoDeManno (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking at this listing and I'm looking toward the upright posture of an endurance roadbike. Is the Madone a match to that? What do you feel this bike should be priced? Blue book seemed to be close to the asking of $900

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/5132756173.html


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ow. That picture makes my neck hurt.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Depends on your definition of "endurance geometry". By Trek's (and most others), no. The Madone was designed as a performance racing geometry bike. You can find the specific geometry specs for 2005 by models here, starting about page 165.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

the trek that has the "endurance performance" geometry is the Domane.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Madone is Trek's race geo bike, but some opinions re: buying used....

Whatever bike you decide on, ask the seller to bring it to your LBS for mechanical and sizing assessment. They should also be able to ballpark street value because that'll vary by region. 

Re: buying used CF, I'd advise against it. No warranty and the chance of hidden defects add up to "not worth the risk". Stay with steel/ aluminum frames with a CF fork (minimal risk), but still have the bike checked by a reputable LBS... and (once purchased) get fitted.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

black20 said:


> Ow. That picture makes my neck hurt.


Why?

On the other hand, that seat angle makes my a*s hurt.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Why?
> 
> On the other hand, that seat angle makes my a*s hurt.


The listing says:
"Excellent carbon framed bike.* Very little use*."

I can see why it had little use. It was literally a PITA.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

What head tube does it have. Before the Domane, Trek made the Madone with 3 different headline lengths. H3 was taller headline, meant as their endurance geometry bike.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Jwiffle said:


> What head tube does it have. Before the Domane, Trek made the Madone with 3 different headline lengths. H3 was taller headline, meant as their endurance geometry bike.


I don't believe they did that in 2005. The differentiation came later, like 2010(?). If you look a the the 2005 Madone specs, the head tube length is 140mm for all 58cm frame sizes.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ibericb said:


> I don't believe they did that in 2005. The differentiation came later, like 2010(?). If you look a the the 2005 Madone specs, the head tube length is 140mm for all 58cm frame sizes.


You're probably right. Not real familiar with trek, so don't know what years they did it that way. I just know there was no Domane in 2005. Don't know what their endurance frame would have been, then.

Oh, well, sorry I couldn't be more help, OP


----------



## DannoDeManno (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks all, I have ridden the Domane and it is definitely the type of geometry I am looking for. Just cruisin's craigslist in hope. I heard from my LBS that Madone is a racing design, so this is not for me. 

I appreciate the input!


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

After punching in a range of $700-$2k, the results returned:-
- Specialized sectaur? elite
- roubaix comp
- diamondback century
- felt z5
amongst others

Those are endurance frame types.


----------

